# How to mud three wall/ceiling meet corner?



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> Is there a special tool or technique... I just use 6" knife and find the result is not too good.... compare upstairs those by the builders....


K,

We only coat one side of the corner at a time. Then, after these dry, we go back and coat the remaining side.
Where 3 corners intersect, we make it a point to coat the opposite side of each corner, so that they aren't meeting eachother....

Hope you can understand this...


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I understand your part of coat one surface at a time... I did that for all the inside corners... but still when it come to the 3 walls corner... the knife have hard time reaching it.... may be that is what professional come to place, where it requires skill and patient....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> I understand your part of coat one surface at a time... I did that for all the inside corners... but still when it come to the 3 walls corner... the knife have hard time reaching it.... may be that is what professional come to place, where it requires skill and patient....


 
Yes, that 3 corner thing can be tricky...


----------



## warrenb (Mar 21, 2007)

*Meeting of 3 corners: not a 3 way stop*

:laughing: 
Naw. Not as tricky as the meeting of 3 curved corners.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Nor as tricky as an inside corner that comes together at 22.5 degrees and is 10' long and has to look straight!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Brik said:


> Nor as tricky as an inside corner that comes together at 22.5 degrees and is 10' long and has to look straight!



That's what light switches are for....


----------

